# Holy Cow!



## ltppowell (Dec 21, 2015)

Nobody catches them every day, but we did today! Two of us hit the water at 10am and had 20 trout, three reds and one flounder iced by 2pm. Nice fish too, with the trout averaging about 18", not to mention the scores of dinks we through back. Fish were everywhere too. We caught them in deeper water using chartreuse DSL's and up shallow on white Trout Support lures. Speaking of which, I'm really digging these TSLs. I first tried them a couple of weeks ago. Myself and two customers chucked chicken-on-a-chain TSLs cross current north of light house cove and caught trout and long redfish for three hours until the tide quit. These guys, experienced bass fishermen, had never fished the salt water and described thier trip as " the most fun they ever had fishing". Oh...and the water is beautiful! See ya there!

Captain Pat Powell
Bigguns Guide Service
409 626-1474


----------

